

(Books|Resources) on (LLC|Inc)ing - hbien

So, I'm nearly done with my first product.  I'd like to form an LLC and do things right from the start.  Like most people reading hacker news, I admint I'm not too good with the business/legal side of a business.  Can anyone recommend some useful resources or books?
======
rms
Yeah, the Nolo books are really good. They're available at torrent sites and
emule also, if you prefer to illegally acquire your information.

------
davidw
I have "Form Your Own LLC" from Nolo. They also sell one about ongoing
operations that I need to order sometime soon.

------
gigamon
This might help ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79626>

